# How big is this bear?



## Wyldeman (Dec 29, 2016)

I got a picture of this bear on my cam near my deer stand. It seems to be pretty big to me. How big/weight do you think it is?


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Dec 29, 2016)

i would say in the neighbor hood of 400 pounds, he is big, look at his block head and short nose.


----------



## Wyldeman (Dec 29, 2016)

I was thinking at least 400 pounds, either way I don't want to run into him in the dark


----------



## ripplerider (Dec 29, 2016)

He wont bother you. Thats a real bruiser though!


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 29, 2016)

That's a very big bear. Look at it's front shoulder and small ears.


----------



## The mtn man (Dec 29, 2016)

That is what we call, a HOSS!!


----------



## lampern (Dec 29, 2016)

around 400


----------

